# I Doubt This Guy Will Open Carry Again



## win231

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ps://www.liveleak.com/view?t=sLWOi_1551901019


----------



## desertman

That's one of if not thee main reason why I don't open carry. I can't tell you how many times I've been in a supermarket or store and while standing behind an open carrier and thought of how easy it would be to grab that individuals gun and use it on them. Besides there's no need to advertise. Not only that but if someone was planning a massacre more than likely if spotted the open carrier would be the first person you'd want to take out.

However if the practice were illegal you could indeed be arrested if you accidentally printed or if the wind blew open a garment and exposed your sidearm to the public. In states where only concealed carry is legal, concealed means just that, CONCEALED.


----------



## SamBond

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...ps://www.liveleak.com/view?t=sLWOi_1551901019 
I can't get there from here.... What does it say?

Sam


----------



## Pandaz3

A guy in Wichita, Kansas was working on his car, in his driveway, and a teen snuck up behind him and snatched his open carry 9 MM. the guy gave chase, the teen let loose a round at him, so the guy quit chasing.


----------



## tony pasley

Concealed or open you pay attention to what is going on around you.


----------



## spongemonkey

tony pasley said:


> Concealed or open you pay attention to what is going on around you.


I agree. It is called situational awareness.


----------



## pic

Looks like the gun thief racked the slide


----------



## berettatoter

About the only place I openly carry, is at the range. I don't mind if people openly carry, but I still prefer to keep a low profile.


----------



## spongemonkey

berettatoter said:


> About the only place I openly carry, is at the range. I don't mind if people openly carry, but I still prefer to keep a low profile.


I agree. In my mind the less attraction one can call attention to themselves, the better.


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> That's one of if not thee main reason why I don't open carry. I can't tell you how many times I've been in a supermarket or store and while standing behind an open carrier and thought of how easy it would be to grab that individuals gun and use it on them. Besides there's no need to advertise. Not only that but if someone was planning a massacre more than likely if spotted the open carrier would be the first person you'd want to take out.
> 
> However if the practice were illegal you could indeed be arrested if you accidentally printed or if the wind blew open a garment and exposed your sidearm to the public. In states where only concealed carry is legal, concealed means just that, CONCEALED.


What makes you think it was an open carry? 
The shirt was untucked, guy bending over. 
Waistband holster.
Open carry holsters usually have some type of retention or lock in system??


----------



## Pandaz3

pic said:


> What makes you think it was an open carry?
> The shirt was untucked, guy bending over.
> Waistband holster.
> Open carry holsters usually have some type of retention or lock in system??


Mine do not! Nor will they, Well The ones I wear in the great outdoors do, but not to prevent someone from grabbing the gun. I am not planning a wrestling match.


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> What makes you think it was an open carry?
> The shirt was untucked, guy bending over.
> Waistband holster.
> Open carry holsters usually have some type of retention or lock in system??


What makes me think it was an open carry? You've got to be kidding right? I'm not even going to answer that.

Not all open carry holsters have a retention system. I've got plenty of OWB (outside the waistband) holsters, none have a retention system. I certainly wouldn't want one either as it's something else you've got to do.

I carry concealed with an OWB all the time with an unbuttoned loose shirt completely covering my sidearm, a full size .45, it's not that hard to conceal that way. It also provides me with quick easy access to my sidearm. Some people prefer IWB's (inside the waistband). I've tried them and found them to be uncomfortable for a full size gun, especially when driving or sitting. Obviously a persons physical size has a lot to do with how well they can conceal a handgun. My wife is small, I doubt she could fully conceal a full size gun very well?

I have nothing against open carry, I just don't think it's a wise idea when going about your daily business while out in public in close proximity to other people. At one time in Arizona open carry was the only way to carry legally. But you just don't see it too much anymore now that we've gone Constitutional carry.


----------



## paratrooper

I can't even begin to count the number of times I've seen someone open carry and they make no attempt what-so-ever to safe guard their sidearm.


----------



## Rickcin

Not that I’m knowledgeable about carry a pistol, however, if I was carrying one exposed, as I see a bunch of people do here in Virginia, I’d be concerned about attracting the wrong kind of attention and perhaps having an issue because of the pistol. If two thugs wanted to grab the pistol, I would think they would have the definite advantage along with the element of surprise.

I would think conceal carry would definitely be safer but would reserve that privilege to those who are quick minded and highly skilled. Once the round leaves the chamber there’s no taking it back and it could change your life forever. Not a responsibility I’d feel comfortable with but that’s just me.


----------



## Pandaz3

Rickcin said:


> Not that I'm knowledgeable about carry a pistol, however, if I was carrying one exposed, as I see a bunch of people do here in Virginia, I'd be concerned about attracting the wrong kind of attention and perhaps having an issue because of the pistol. If two thugs wanted to grab the pistol, I would think they would have the definite advantage along with the element of surprise.
> 
> I would think conceal carry would definitely be safer but would reserve that privilege to those who are quick minded and highly skilled. Once the round leaves the chamber there's no taking it back and it could change your life forever. Not a responsibility I'd feel comfortable with but that's just me.


I do not open carry except hiking or camping.
Frankly if I am in fear for my life.... I have been before, clearing hootches in WWVietnam. and I held fire mostly as all I found were kids and old ladies. Still today, I trust me.
I'm going to carry. Period. One in the Pipe. If that gun has a safety then I use it, if it doesn't I don't.


----------



## Rickcin

Pandaz3 said:


> I do not open carry except hiking or camping.
> Frankly if I am in fear for my life.... I have been before, clearing hootches in WWVietnam. and I held fire mostly as all I found were kids and old ladies. Still today, I trust me.
> I'm going to carry. Period. One in the Pipe. If that gun has a safety then I use it, if it doesn't I don't.


Your confident, that's a good thing. Not sure why you carry for hiking but I don't know what state you live in and that could explain why you carry.


----------



## tony pasley

Rickcin said:


> Your confident, that's a good thing. Not sure why you carry for hiking but I don't know what state you live in and that could explain why you carry.


When hiking there are all kinds of nasty varmints you can come across, 4 legged, 2legged, no legged.
https://news.yahoo.com/machete-attack-appalachian-trail-left-235658880.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Rickcin said:


> ...if I was carrying one exposed...I'd be concerned about attracting the wrong kind of attention...If two thugs wanted to grab the pistol, I would think they would have the definite advantage along with the element of surprise...


Exactly.
And it needn't be two thugs.
One bad guy, approaching quietly from behind, is quite enough.



Rickcin said:


> I would think conceal carry would definitely be safer but would reserve that privilege to those who are quick minded and highly skilled...


Being competently trained or coached, having practiced what you're doing enough to feel appropriately confident, and feeling a sense of personal responsibility for your behavior, is probably all that is realistically required.


----------



## Rickcin

tony pasley said:


> When hiking there are all kinds of nasty varmints you can come across, 4 legged, 2legged, no legged.
> https://news.yahoo.com/machete-attack-appalachian-trail-left-235658880.html


Read this in the local paper, the wife and I live in Virginia and are with in several miles of the Appalachian Trail. Would have been good if someone shot this crazy person but what would have the consequences have been, discharging a weapon on Federal land?
We just ordered pepper spray and will definitely carry that when hiking and especially since we're always in the woods at Carvins Cove, at least once a week either Mtn biking, hiking or volunteering on a new biking trail that's been being built for several years now.


----------



## tony pasley

It is legal to carry with permit on federal land. Discharging in self-defense I have never had a problem with of course mine have been 4 legged and no legged so far. When you are out on the trails around here if you have cell service to call 911 then you would have at least an hour at best to show up in the area if they can find it. You are on your own when out back country survival first.


----------



## Rickcin

tony pasley said:


> It is legal to carry with permit on federal land. Discharging in self-defense I have never had a problem with of course mine have been 4 legged and no legged so far. When you are out on the trails around here if you have cell service to call 911 then you would have at least an hour at best to show up in the area if they can find it. You are on your own when out back country survival first.


I think I'd even be comfortable carrying there as well!


----------



## Pandaz3

In Oregon and most of the West Cell phones are usually not working


----------



## Rickcin

Pandaz3 said:


> In Oregon and most of the West Cell phones are usually not working


That's definitely a reason for concern!


----------



## tony pasley

I find it comical that people get away from cities and towns to the country they think that is the time they need to carry more often to protect themselves. The cities are by far more dangerous the varmints are much better disguised and don't try to avoid humans. The two legged varmints are more plentiful in the cities than in the country. No matter where you are you and you alone responsible for your own safety and protection. You being aware of who or what is around you at all times is first, then having the response to any danger is next. Concealed or open carry does not matter if you don't do the first step.


----------



## Rickcin

tony pasley said:


> I find it comical that people get away from cities and towns to the country they think that is the time they need to carry more often to protect themselves. The cities are by far more dangerous the varmints are much better disguised and don't try to avoid humans. The two legged varmints are more plentiful in the cities than in the country. No matter where you are you and you alone responsible for your own safety and protection. You being aware of who or what is around you at all times is first, then having the response to any danger is next. Concealed or open carry does not matter if you don't do the first step.


Exactly correct, easy to find lots of idiots in the Cities and you always need to be aware of what's around you who is looking to roll an easy target individual.


----------



## Pandaz3

I carry everywhere, country, city, home, yes I carry everywhere it is legal.. I carry a revolver in the country with a strap snap retention as I am in some steep rough country at times and I don't want to drop it by accident.
I don't worry about bears much though we have them, but we have 10.000 Cougar in Oregon and I look old and slow, because I am old and slow. so I'll carry, you don't have to if you don't want to


----------



## Rickcin

Pandaz3 said:


> I carry everywhere, country, city, home, yes I carry everywhere it is legal.. I carry a revolver in the country with a strap snap retention as I am in some steep rough country at times and I don't want to drop it by accident.


Concealed in the cities I would imagine?


----------



## Pandaz3

Yes every where, but I add the Open carry in the hiking country


----------



## Rickcin

Pandaz3 said:


> Yes every where, but I add the Open carry in the hiking country


Sounds logical to me, no four legged creature will attempt to grab your pistol!


----------



## Mowgli Terry

Open carry is not too common in my area. Of the most recent examples there was one Blackhawk holster. The others were Uncle Mike's or similar. No retention. My concern is being collateral damage to these John Wick wannabes.


----------



## Pandaz3

People open carry for lots of reasons, many are good reasons, I only know mine for limited times. Everyone has their own mind, so reasons might sound wild to others, still it is their reason. 

If I see a person oddly dressed, I might judge the clothes, but not the person. Might be his only clean clothes.


----------



## pic

My neighborhood is so bad, I can't open carry my groceries. 
My groceries were snatched as I open carried them from the supermarket. 
The police made it seem like I was at fault for carrying groceries in plain view.


----------



## CatchySaver

Here, you'll have to fight to the death if you ever decide to open carry. They are everywhere. That's why I make sure all my valuables are hidden or locked up in the car whenever I go out.


----------



## pic

CatchySaver said:


> Here, you'll have to fight to the death if you ever decide to open carry. They are everywhere. That's why I make sure all my valuables are hidden or locked up in the car whenever I go out.


You can't open carry a bag of groceries??


----------



## Goldwing

pic said:


> My neighborhood is so bad, I can't open carry my groceries.


I won't open carry a 12 pack of beer in my neighborhood. You never know when a friendly neighbor might see it and take advantage of my generosity.
As far as open carrying, I think it is stupid to telegraph your readiness to those who are looking for an advantage in taking me out. If I am in the woods I will carry a rifle, or have it handy by. I will also conceal carry so if I am disarmed for some reason, I still have a back up plan.



CatchySaver said:


> Here, you'll have to fight to the death if you ever decide to open carry. They are everywhere.


HUH? Fight whom to the death? Who is everywhere?

GW


----------



## CatchySaver

pic said:


> You can't open carry a bag of groceries??


I can't leave them for even a minute, or I'll come running to get it from snatchers, man.


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> I won't open carry a 12 pack of beer in my neighborhood. You never know when a friendly neighbor might see it and take advantage of my generosity.
> As far as open carrying, I think it is stupid to telegraph your readiness to those who are looking for an advantage in taking me out. If I am in the woods I will carry a rifle, or have it handy by. I will also conceal carry so if I am disarmed for some reason, I still have a back up plan.
> 
> HUH? Fight whom to the death? Who is everywhere?
> 
> GW


Sir, would you like your beer in a bag, lol
Yes, and double bag it plz, I have to get past the neighbors and wife, maybe, lol


----------

